# way easy diy drop checker



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.aquahobby.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=50152


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Great find, saves me some money on buying one of those glass ones.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

BenBOMB said:


> Great find, saves me some money on buying one of those glass ones.


Nice DIY and nice to see more Iowans around.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

wow thx for sharing great idea


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

if you guys like that - check out my thread on overdriving a wal mart shop light - for $20 you can run 2 t8's at 800 ma each - normally they run at 265ma - its a dirt cheap way to increase your light levels - you can also run T12's in the fixture - but the T8's put out more light


----------

